# Kayak Shark fishing at Sandbridge



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

hey guys im a lurker here but on almost everyday but im gonna try fishin out of a kayak this summer for good sized sharks at sandbridge. I plan on setting up a chumline and getting the sharks in it dropping a chunk of tuna or something back to them and holding on. I was thinking if I wanted to get some pictures would it be best to maybe put the rod in the flushmount and paddle like hell back to shore because the reel Im getting holds 700 yards of 80 lb braid. I think ill get the lever drag tld 25. But has anyone done anything like this here in virginia or NC or SC and could you explain to me what you did. And for any of you kayakers that probly know me im striper4life on POL, KBF.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Good luck with that, yours are bigger than mine. I would paddle out, drop bait, and paddle right back to shore.  Definantely keep us posted on that endeavor. 

Ben


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Out Sick said:


> Good luck with that, yours are bigger than mine. I would paddle out, drop bait, and paddle right back to shore.  Definantely keep us posted on that endeavor.
> 
> Ben


LOL, agreed.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Out Sick said:


> Good luck with that, yours are bigger than mine. I would paddle out, drop bait, and paddle right back to shore.  Definantely keep us posted on that endeavor.
> 
> Ben


ok cuz im 14 and yea ill keep you posted i also just got aq handheld waterproof cobra vhf today too


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I think you may want to run this idea past your mom before you try it.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

UOPaul said:


> I think you may want to run this idea past your mom before you try it.


i plan to take pics then show her


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Out Sick said:


> Good luck with that, yours are bigger than mine. I would paddle out, drop bait, and paddle right back to shore.  Definantely keep us posted on that endeavor.
> 
> Ben


I can see the headlines now.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

basstardo said:


> I can see the headlines now.


Local [email protected] goes swimming with 7 foot spinner shark


----------



## fishing forrest (Nov 9, 2008)

I would check the city regs. before you try it. Most places ban chumming for sharks off the beach......you know.....tourist and everything.....swimmers and sharks in a feeding freenzy don't mix well. Forrest


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i think for cobia you have to be at least 300 yards off the beach to chum them right?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

If your actualy goin to do this i would recomend having someone else out there with u in another yak, incase something goes wrong (and to get some pics). You could put out a slick but i dont really think its necceary, the sharks are there theyll find ur bait if nice and fresh.

I personaly just like catching sharks from the beach after i paddled out bait.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

fishing forrest said:


> I would check the city regs. before you try it. Most places ban chumming for sharks off the beach......you know.....tourist and everything.....swimmers and sharks in a feeding freenzy don't mix well. Forrest


who said anyone was fishing the beach


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

EDMboarder said:


> If your actualy goin to do this i would recomend having someone else out there with u in another yak, incase something goes wrong (and to get some pics). You could put out a slick but i dont really think its necceary, the sharks are there theyll find ur bait if nice and fresh.
> 
> I personaly just like catching sharks from the beach after i paddled out bait.


where do you do it and I guess 05 grand slam is going with me or are you chicken alex


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

There is a way to do this and alone isn't it. There are a group of people that have done it there every year number one you need to get a hold of Kevin Whitley he works at Taylors Landing marina and he will give you a heads up on how to go about this the safe way. You also should consider a mothership deal where a powered boat is holding the large amount of bait as well as any additional things that might be required as well as as a medevac, chase, and inerferance platform.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

whats the best bait for them?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's an old report from a site member who did it & lived to tell the tale.....
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29129


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

no im going for cobia not big sharks ill cast to a small one but im not going for big ones i want to bring the man in the brown suit home not the man in grey.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Clouserkid1 said:


> ok cuz im 14 and yea ill keep you posted i also just got aq handheld waterproof cobra vhf today too


Wonder if VHF works from inside a shark belly....let us know...


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

AirDown said:


> Wonder if VHF works from inside a shark belly....let us know...


haha no kidden


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

you all suck
haha 
ill just get a shark to the leader then cut it off i want to learn how to fight a big fish so when i get a cobia ill know how to handle it


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Clouserkid1 said:


> hey guys im a lurker here but on almost everyday but im gonna try fishin out of a kayak this summer for good sized sharks at sandbridge. I plan on setting up a chumline and getting the sharks in it dropping a chunk of tuna or something back to them and holding on. I was thinking if I wanted to get some pictures would it be best to maybe put the rod in the flushmount and paddle like hell back to shore because the reel Im getting holds 700 yards of 80 lb braid. I think ill get the lever drag tld 25. But has anyone done anything like this here in virginia or NC or SC and could you explain to me what you did. And for any of you kayakers that probly know me im striper4life on POL, KBF.


I am not a yaker(will be soon) but first you can't have a stand up belt in a yak, thus I would make a thing to hold the rod with within the kayak. do not bother with the 800 yards in a yak it will just drag you around, I would be more worryed about drag pessure. And always remember fishing for sharks is not safe never mind from a kayak. And what size are you looking at?


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

shark123 said:


> I am not a yaker(will be soon) but first you can't have a stand up belt in a yak, thus I would make a thing to hold the rod with within the kayak. do not bother with the 800 yards in a yak it will just drag you around, I would be more worryed about drag pessure. And always remember fishing for sharks is not safe never mind from a kayak. And what size are you looking at?


umm the reel has a lever drag and im gonna use it for pin rigging on the pier too. im looking at any size shark but if its to big when i hook up i will cut it off


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

try this....

Can Rig


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

No offense but it sounds like a dangerous idea. Some of those sharks can do some damage.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Clouserkid1 said:


> umm the reel has a lever drag and im gonna use it for pin rigging on the pier too. im looking at any size shark but if its to big when i hook up i will cut it off


Well it will do but 800 yards is not needed for kings nor shark, I am using a 9/0 with 600 from a pier which you can not drag around(I hope) if all else fails.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Live free and die young Stripers4life! 

The sea can be a very angry entity. Take heed to the "Old man & Sea" stories. 

These narratives may be your saving grace in the future. 

Skunk


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Dont let the people one this site discourage you, get out there and give it a try, but be smart about it, fish in a group, and have a release knife handy.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

EDMboarder said:


> Dont let the people one this site discourage you, get out there and give it a try, but be smart about it, fish in a group, and have a release knife handy.


I personally know this young man, as he's a "scallywag" in our kayak fishing club. By no means do I ever discourage a venture to the unknown, but.....It would behoove us to use a bit of vigilance when going for off-shore big fins. 

More power to you Stripers4life! I admire your determination in the sport. 

That's all. 

Skunk


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i dont even usea 9/0 i usea 3/0 penn senator 113h for pin rigging thats plenty 375 yards of 30. since i now have the shimano touirm 20 that holds 420yards of 20 all i need to do is find arod to match it too have some ideas but not going to buy something for it any time soon since it is matched on my heaver right now and boy can that thing cast.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Before you go, be sure to strap a bite meter to your back so we will have a more accurate measurement. I think the bite sticks usually used on the TV shows don't show the true attack mode bite of a shark. You can get those bite meeters at the local mad science lab stores for children.


----------



## grandpa21 (Aug 8, 2008)

Not sure what the big deal is. If guys in Alaska are catching 400+ lb Salmon Sharks out of yaks then I'm sure a Sandbridge shark won't be a problem. I'll go out there with you Clouserkid, but I'll be targeting Cobia and if a large toothy critter decides to end up on the other end of my line I'll pass the rod. Or I'll have the fly rod rigged up with some wire and we'll really have some fun! Landing large fish in a kayak is easier than a boat. And I don't see a need for loadng that TLD up with so much expensive braid. That being said I would suggest backing it with mono to save money. Investing in an ARC de-hooker or making one out of some large gauge wire and a float wouldn't be a bad Idea.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Jaws*

Make sure you dangle your feet in the slick if you want the bigone!


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok so Kyle, having seen you in person I am going to go out on a limb and say that the sharks would consider you a tasty mid day snack. I would recommend not doing this at all. However, if you must do it, please insure that someone does go to take pics of the hilarity that will ensue after you are plucked from your perch by a 10' bull shark. I would like to go after some of the smaller species of shark but I am a 260lb fat boy who will require some effort to be plucked from my perch. As the others said, you should talk this over with your folks before you do it. I am a father and step father and would be beside myself if my son went out and got eaten by a shark. If you want that type of fight, just get yourself an ice fishing combo and rig it with 2lb test and go out into Lynnhaven and fish for the pup's.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

So you know what size the shark will be that grabs your line and it will not be a big one that can eat you,, I am impressed,, funny thing is I have been drum fishn and had sharks grab my hook and spool my reel like I wasnt even standing there. I will let ya talk to my buddy that was fishn on a pier and had a monster set-up just for big shark, funny thing is when that nonster ate the hook and drug him down the pier and slamed his big ol butt into the railing he was screaming for someone to cut the *&^&^%*^ line 

Now picture that on a yak 

I am sure you are a very smart young man and can handle yourself but if you would take a bit of advice from this old man and catch a few sharks on the beach before taking them on while sitting on a yak. Now if your just wanting a fight on the yak target a big ol ray and trust me you will get all the pulling around you will want (I have laughed at Seadog a few times watching him go for a Ray-Ride)


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

the market and the lot past the pier used to be designated shark spots ihad dudes smackme using a three ot afour ot until i got a six ot theres plenty of monsters around icaught afew fattys on a slosh 30 and the 1000 but if your gonna go go off the pier ill drop you a bait to take out for me ballz too the wallz mannnn:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Just keep in mind that a young boy (10 years old) was killed by a bull shark in Sandbridge several years ago. That is nothing to play with. Being eaten by a shark lasts forever. There are no second chances. Google Sandbridge shark attack if you are in doubt.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

tld 25 full of mono alot cheaper, and alot more practical, will hold more line than youll need anyway, and wont cause trouble with braid haters...jmo

sharkin in a yak...go for it but put me in your will just in case..been lookin for a yak...repairable tooth damage okay....you can use a daiwa 20 out a yak he just gonna drag you around anyway..and get a rod long enough to clear the front of teh boat if they go under you

im with erik ill stick to the beach and only use the kayak to drop off baits...been out there droppin off a bait and had erik hook a nice one on my rod before i got back in..was intense enough lol...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

vbfdsooty said:


> Being eaten by a shark lasts forever.


make a good signature lol


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ill go with you once i get my jetski or zodiac,have been almost s#!%[email protected] in my pants when i was swimming in florida and a 12+- was 30 feet a way but i think if you fall in id be a yacht fisherman only cuz id make millions off cnn for that video


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

screw it man you got die sometime


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

fshn_brb;488131I am going to go out on a limb I am a 260lb fat boy [/QUOTE said:


> haha now that i would like to see
> 
> :spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

hey kiddo heres the 411, i used to thresher shark fish out of my yak in san diego all you need to understand is that your gonna get pulled, dont panic, getting pulled is a good thing its gonna wear out the fish when you start getting back line dont push the fish let him fight till he has no more fight, then bring him up next to the yak if you want to keep him put the rod inbetween your thighs so that the butt is under one thigh and the top grip is on top of your thigh loosen the drag then take the old louisville slugger to the top of the head in between the eyes do not reach out to hit em bring him right up to side of the yak gaff him then yak home. if you want to release get as close to the hook and cut the leader with a knife or pliers. heres a pick of my buddy with a 125 lb thresher caught in sd, he came to the slugger in 45 mins. also do this with a buddy and lay it to em.

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/album.php?albumid=190


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree, safety is the key. Your release knife is your best friend. I have only beached one to photograph as I was by myself that trip and wanted to document and get some measurements before release. (who woulda believed?...another tale of the one who was this big LOL) Nothing beats laying back into the rod with a huge beast hooked on the other end. Just know when to cut your losses when you get outclassed. I have had two or more enormous hookups where they decided they had to go, and one where I was forced to cut the line with an anchor rope disaster. It is part of give in take. If you got lucky every single time, you probably would get bored. It's just nice to get rewarded every now and then for your efforts. Try the fisherman's / Smith Island Flats for a start. Fish near an area with a getaway plan before you get out in open ocean trying this. This will somewhat limit thier edge and increase your safety if this is what you want to do. 

Good Luck

MAX


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

It's doable, here's how I'd go about it
1. PFD on and buddy boat or don't do it.

safety gear: Buddy boat, VHF, whistle, signal mirror, flares or smoke bomb (USCG requirement), sharp knife, 3 foot drift chute, anchor

I wouldn't chum unless I had my chum pre-ground and frozen in small bits. keep them in a cooler iced down and toss out to get your slick going.

Bait. good sized menhaden, bluefish, croaker. These are good cobia and kingfish baits too.

set up and drop anchor so your tail faces upcurrent. Don't have more than 2 lines in the water. Start tossing chum cubes. Toss a couple every couple of minutes. You should see a slick develop if you're using ground menhaden.

Put a livie or blue out on a ballon rig. Let it drift 30-50 yards out in your slick.
Put a second livie or blue out on a bottom rig.

When you get a hook up clear your other line BEFORE you start fighting the fish.... do it as fast as you can.

Pick up your rod and start tightening drag, get a feel for the size of the fish. A good fish will pull you, yak and anchor. Now is the time to deploy the drift chute to put extra pressure on the fish and help keep you from being dragged away.

Start fishting the fish. If it feels like a beast or you can't control it, cut the line. rigs are cheap, so just cut the line.
When you get the fish close to the yak you can decide between landing / leadering it and cutting the line.

Have fun and be careful. There are some big honkin fish in the ocean. There was a 15+ footer brought in here week before last. You don't want that alongside your yak.


----------



## scrmn114senator (Sep 6, 2008)

Clouserkid1 I too fish for sharks from my kayak. the only time i really head in and let the drag roll is if the shark is larger then 5'. It takes a lot of endourance to fight a shark let alone from a kayak where max drag pressure is only equal to that of the weight it takes to move your yak through the water. My biggest catch yak bourne was a 6.5 bull shark taken in SC. I havent cuaght any shark in Va. but am def looking foward to it. ill be rolling around in a dark green ocean kayak. usually i have My 14/0 penn senator for the sharks and two 6' ugly sticks to bide my time while i wait. I sport a blue cooler on the back and my paddles are orange if you see me out in the water stop by and say hi. I might actually be out at sandbridge this monday and tuesday in search for some cobia. ill let you know how it goes.


----------

